# Audi B5 in the uk



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello from across the pond. 

Ive just recieved my f.b.s.s. kit from airlft this week, im now in the process of searching for a suitable bolt on kit for the bags. My question is really who has the best kit to lay frame?

Also any pic of b5's on air ride laying frame would be lovely.

Thanking you all
Rob


----------



## Jester of Paint (Jul 23, 2007)

Bagyard can lay frame but it will cost you. Fronts you can use a variety of products but rear ones for quattro cars is the big problem.


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

thats where im lucky, mine isnt a quattro, just normal front wheel drive


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Not laying frame yet. My car is FWD also 










Really to even come close to laying from with a B5 you have to hack into the engine bay and make room for the upper control arms to move up. Right now my fronts hit the wheel well and my rears rest on my tires...


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

yeah ive heared about the issues regarding the top mounts and ive seen some seriuos butchering going on to allow them to travel further, me personally i dont want to start cutting the car to bits. ive also seen peeps shortening the struts to allow a further drop.

but are there no standard shorties out there?


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

You can do what you want with the front set-up but without some work to the control arms the only way to lay it out is to cut the rain tray. I lost all my pictures recently and can't go back in the archives to find it yet.


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

well ive heard of raising the strut towers but that just seems a huge task, again cutting the rain tray not something i wish to do unless i can cut and box the section?

but i have heard that cutting the tops mounts by a 1/3 (approx) inch can also work, has anyone done this?


----------



## Jester of Paint (Jul 23, 2007)

A4-Rob said:


> well ive heard of raising the strut towers but that just seems a huge task, again cutting the rain tray not something i wish to do unless i can cut and box the section?
> 
> but i have heard that cutting the tops mounts by a 1/3 (approx) inch can also work, has anyone done this?



Raising the strut towers is pretty pointless. You can only move them up maybe a inch until you are interfering with the hood. Cutting the mounts will go lower but if you want to lay frame you have to cut space so the control arms can go farther up.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah the upper c-arms will be a huge problem for you. Mason-Techs front struts are super short, like 2" shorter than the stock strut. I guess you could shorten them more but like we have been telling you, as soon as the control arms hit you won't go any lower.


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

i have quattro. it was really hard to get bags on it and havent had any problems yet. ive driven 10 hours to sowo and the 3 hours to DATB. here you go my man.

p.s. i cut my rain tray and i still need to cut more to go lower.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^ that's commitment right there !  

those gotti's look sick too :thumbup:


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

X2 :screwy: lol 

I really dont want to go down that road but if needs must then im there, would have to try and make it look pretty though.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

bit of sand paper and some hammerite and you'll be laughing ! :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You didn't move your ECU? I know some guys re-locate it. That is the only thing keeping me from cutting into my bay. 

Wheels look sick what happened to the Alphards?


----------



## Jester of Paint (Jul 23, 2007)

VirginiaBeachA4 said:


> i have quattro. it was really hard to get bags on it and havent had any problems yet. ive driven 10 hours to sowo and the 3 hours to DATB. here you go my man.
> 
> p.s. i cut my rain tray and i still need to cut more to go lower.


 What are the rears?


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

^ this was going to be my next question also. 

any pics of the bags and setup?


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

Alphards were sold a while ago. 

Nope didn't relocate my ecu. Didn't. Feel like I needed to. 

Thanks for the comments. 

Rears were a modified extra long airover strut by airlift.


----------



## Jester of Paint (Jul 23, 2007)

VirginiaBeachA4 said:


> Alphards were sold a while ago.
> 
> Nope didn't relocate my ecu. Didn't. Feel like I needed to.
> 
> ...


 Any pictures of rear struts? Also how much did the whole rear set up cost?


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

but when installed, its upside down. cost me about $700 just for rears.


----------



## Jester of Paint (Jul 23, 2007)

Did you build them or did you have a company? Sorry about all the questions, really interested in a alternative to 1250 dollar rears.


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

Jester of Paint said:


> Did you build them or did you have a company? Sorry about all the questions, really interested in a alternative to 1250 dollar rears.


 No, i modified some extra long sleeve style AirOver shocks by airlift.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

VAbeach, is that picture aired out? from in the bay of the rain tray. 


I've been waiting for this summer or time to weld in something to cover what has been cut. In the end i think it will turn out nice with some time put into it, if not i'll just make some covers.


----------



## Jester of Paint (Jul 23, 2007)

VirginiaBeachA4 said:


> No, i modified some extra long sleeve style AirOver shocks by airlift.


 Did you make the top mount or have it made ?


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

if you want i have a set bagyard bombers im looking to sell i had them on my car for 2 weeks getting rid of the car so let me know the rears are for a fwd. 


also i sent you a pm


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

upperlevel2120 said:


> if you want i have a set bagyard bombers im looking to sell i had them on my car for 2 weeks getting rid of the car so let me know the rears are for a fwd.
> 
> 
> also i sent you a pm


 sent you om back dude, thanks


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

i think air is dope, had it on my old jetta. but i cant justify spending the amout of money they want for the b5 kit and im just as low on coils. 

dont get me wrong car is sick but its justmy opp as far as the pricing goes


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm pretty sure this is one with the front on the ground. It's not hard to get the front down... it just won't go any lower haha


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

its harder then u think to get the front on the ground. my boy steve has one cut the **** out of the raintry and had 18''s with a 215/35 and still wasnt laying frame. the only time he got the front laying fram was when he had 16'' steelies on the car


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

I sold Keegan my whole set up ^^ 

And Jesster of Paint, they're the same Airlifts I have for sale for $550. I recommended them to him.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

Just depends how much you cut to lay it out


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

I can lay frame on 17" with 45 series tires... Offset in the front can hurt you. I could sort of hammer the front down on the ground with the wheels in that picture. 

I would suggest the rears i got from taj to anyone who doesn't want to spend the money for a bolt in kit. If you don't mind spending a little time working on them, they ride well and have nice travel.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

I had 18's with a 35 series and layed it out. ET is def a factor to lay it all out. The rears they are talking about are 
http://shop.airliftcompany.cust.sho...S_Sleeve-_XL_13.16_Compressed_19.50"_Extended 










Need to add a spacer at the bottom and a plate to cover the damping at the top to take out the knob and allow it to fit inside the housing.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

keeganhartman said:


> I would suggest the rears i got from taj to anyone who doesn't want to spend the money for a bolt in kit. If you don't mind spending a little time working on them, they ride well and have nice travel.


 go these off pat. its good to hear that the rears ride good. are you a bag over set up in the front?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

steve, arent the ones toy had in the rear basicaly the chapman struts just flipped upside down?


----------

